# Roots Growing from Upper Stems



## tjgood (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a 44 gallon tank with two 96 watt lights. The stem plants will often start growing root-like threads from the middle of the stems as the plants get larger. What causes this, and is there anything I should be doing about it? My only objection is aesthetic.


----------



## kamel_007 (Jan 7, 2006)

i get that too, nad i dunno how to stop it!!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Ummm......well, to both of you, what you are seeing are, indeed, roots forming. This is a good sign that your plants are doing well and growing properly. Should you let the roots go into the substrate naturally, they will produce another shoot which is the plants way of reproducing itself. You could, then, snip the new shoot off once it has grown a few inches, and replant it. The shoot will form another new plant.

However, if you do not like the appearance, simply trim the roots off. This won't damage the plant.


----------



## klintman (Mar 22, 2007)

seems the plants are doing well. when this happens i usually just trim the top sections off these plants and feed them to my barb community or replant them in another tank. trimming the water collum roots will not hurt the plants like afromentioned if you do not like the asthetics.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Those roots, oddly enough, are called 'aerial roots', and as all have said, are perfectly normal. Some stem plants produce more than others. Trim them or leave them be, your choice.


----------



## tjgood (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks to all.


----------

